# Veilside III Body kit



## BryanT24 (Aug 11, 2005)

Does any have the veilside III kit, or have expereience putting it on? i have been looking for someone with this car for weeks just to see if they could help me out. I am considering putting the kit on my Z, however i will have to pay someone to do it. Does the kit fit onto the factory holes in the frame, or must you drill new holes, or fiberglass the kit on, or is it 2 sided tape? THye are gona charge me for the amount of time it takes to put it on and not give a quote, since they said sometimes those kits have to be modified so they will even fit the car. any help would be much appriciated, thanks!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

didn't u just wreck your Z?

i'd wait till u got it running again before modifying


----------

